

Deploying v0.11 Phoenix application to Heroku – My first ever blog post - sbambey
http://www.simonbambey.com/phoenix/2015/04/16/deploying-v-0-11-0-phoenix-application-to-heroku/

======
vysakh0
Nice blog post, it was concise and to the point!

Saw this tweet[1] yesterday

"DHH just admitted he stole ideas from #elixir and @elixirphoenix to create
ActionCable @railsconf"

Seems like elixirphoenix is on a right path! This tempted me to look into
elixir and phoenix.

My Question: How do you think phoenix can save _time_ for a web developer or a
team of web developer?

Most of the time, I hear people talking about how fast their language or
framework is. I think at the end of the day, all that matters is a tool that
saves time (of frustration and redundancy) without any side effects. And you
just wrote about one of the pain points -- deployment.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/kblake/status/590523627965059073](https://twitter.com/kblake/status/590523627965059073)

~~~
chrismccord
My ElixirConfEU talk should help answer these questions once it goes live in a
few weeks. To answer them now, we have generators, like Rails, for scaffolding
resources, except we split them into html and json. So you can do `mix
phoenix.gen.html ...` to bootstrap a model, migrations, forms, templates,
controller, etc, but you can also do `mix phoenix.gen.json ...` and it will do
the same but bootstrap the controller and view for a JSON endpoint. We also
ship with live-reloading in development, so you save your Elixir templates,
css, js, etc, and the browser reloads/recompiles without a refresh. Outside of
those things, our Channels layer that Rails is borrowing from makes it trivial
for realtime clients. You don't have to worry about the transport layer
(WebSocket/Longpolling/etc) and the client takes care of automatic reconnects.
Once 1.1 ships, we also will support replaying missed messages b/w
disconnects, which can be time consuming/tricky to get right on your own.
Beyond what Phoenix offers, Elixir and OTP provide a distributed platform out
of the box. So automatic failover, service distribution, clustering, are all
baked in, which should be considered when evaluating X vs Y. Hope that helps!

~~~
digitalzombie
Does it have any mod for Authentication? Such as OAuth ?

It doesn't seem to have OAuth, so I'm just curious.

~~~
vysakh0
I've not used phoenix yet, but looks like it has.

[https://github.com/h4cc/awesome-
elixir#authentication](https://github.com/h4cc/awesome-elixir#authentication)

(Also see framework components of that page)

